# I need help coding the anesthesia CPT for the following:



## akj (Mar 7, 2014)

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:
1.  Arteriovenous graft of the left upper extremity.
2.  End-stage renal disease.
3.  Thrombus of the left brachial and radial arteries and axillary vein

OPERATION PERFORMED:
1.  Excision of vascular graft of the left upper extremity.
2.  Repair of the left brachial artery with vein.
3.  Left brachial and radial artery and left axillary thrombectomy.
4.  Venogram of the left upper extremity and superior vena cava, arteriogram of the left upper extremity, angiogram of the arteriovenous graft of the left
upper extremity.
5.  Ligation of the arteriovenous graft of the left arm.


----------



## med-biller (Mar 8, 2014)

CPT 01770-01782.  I am leaning towards 01770 from the description


----------

